# NAD & Dirac Live



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

NAD Electronics just announced a strategic partnership with Dirac Research, the partnership will incorporate the Dirac Live room correction solution into upcoming, select products in NAD Electronics’ Masters and Custom Install lines.

“NAD Electronics has pioneered amplifier technology for more than 45 years thanks to its unwavering commitment to innovation,” said Greg Stidsen, Lenbrook’s Director of Technology and Product Planning. “Dirac Research shares this commitment and has established itself as a true pioneer in room correction technology with their Dirac Live solution. This partnership is a natural fit and we look forward to working with Dirac to provide our customers with the best possible home theater experience.”

Dirac Live® is a patented room correction technology that not only corrects the frequency response, but also the impulse response of a room’s loudspeakers. Dirac Live's technology is unique in that it provides true impulse response correction over a large listening area, improving the depth, positioning, and distinction of individual voices and instruments. Using multiple measurements and mixed phase correction, Dirac Live helps audio systems to create a natural, realistic and transparent sound with tighter bass and reduced room modes.

“NAD Electronics’ reputation as a global leader in premium amplifiers is both justified and well-earned – their solutions represent some of the best in the industry,” said Niklas Thorin, Dirac’s General Manager of High Performance. “Yet, regardless of this truth, a room’s natural acoustics create audio abnormalities and sound colorations that even the most high-end home theater set-ups cannot overcome. With the support of Dirac Live, NAD’s newest line-up of amplifiers will be able to treat these acoustical flaws and, as a result, produce an even more refined and perfected hi-fi listening experience.”

 Flavio


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice to see Dirac in more products but I have a feeling this will be even more out of my price range than the Emotiva offering.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

May be not:
http://www.cinemotion.biz/174916/NAD-T758-V3-Amplificateur-Audio-Video










 Flavio


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow that seems very reasonable! Looking forward to seeing it reviewed.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Flavio-

Can I ask the big question? Does DL precede or follow bass management in the signal path?

Kal


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Hi Flavio-
> 
> Can I ask the big question? Does DL precede or follow bass management in the signal path?
> 
> Kal


Good question :smile:
but I cannot answer on behalf of NAD... 

Flavio


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Flak said:


> Good question :smile:
> but I cannot answer on behalf of NAD...
> 
> Flavio


Thanks for the reply. I am waiting to hear from NAD.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

typ44q said:


> Nice to see Dirac in more products but I have a feeling this will be even more out of my price range than the Emotiva offering.


why not just add the HDMI version of DL to your existing system ?? NANO AVR DL @ $549

https://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series/nanoavr-dl


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

RTS100x5 said:


> why not just add the HDMI version of DL to your existing system ?? NANO AVR DL @ $549


Great product but it is limited by the HDMI in/out as to where it can be used.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Great product but it is limited by the HDMI in/out as to where it can be used.


Easily fixed by putting this 5 port switch in front of it...using the same one in my buddys 15k system ...works like a champ and has discreet codes...

https://www.amazon.com/SDS-Switch-Wireless-Remote-RS232/dp/B01FXALWYY


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

RTS100x5 said:


> Easily fixed by putting this 5 port switch in front of it...using the same one in mybuddys 15k system ...works like a champ and has discreet codes...


for HDMI sources only.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> for HDMI sources.


yes he now has 5 sources passing through the NANO AVR DL


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

RTS100x5 said:


> yes he now has 5 sources passing through the NANO AVR DL


But it is still only HDMI v1.4 so no 4K, HDR, HDCP 2.2 etc

an updated version of that with atmos support would be great


----------



## bommai (Jun 8, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> yes he now has 5 sources passing through the NANO AVR DL


Kal had asked earlier about BM. The miniDSP product does not have bass management at all. Which means, you will have to do it in the receiver/processor. Since the sources are typically connected to the miniDSP product, BM happens after Dirac instead of before (which is what I was told is ideal).

Also the miniDSP product does not have any decoders which means all audio that gets there better be in PCM format.


----------



## bommai (Jun 8, 2011)

NAD T758 v3 with Dirac Live, Atmos, and 4K for $1200 is out. Dirac Live is a future firmware upgrade though.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

No dts -x support, right?


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

And where is it going for $1200? Crutchfield lists $1300.


----------

